# Is this a girl?



## Tabby

Hi I’m not sure if it’s to early to tell but can anyone help me? Is it a girl????


----------



## pute

Too early to tell be patient.


----------



## Tabby

pute said:


> Too early to tell me patient.


How many nodes do you think it should have before it shows?because mine has a lot


----------



## pute

That is a sativa and it takes longer patience.


----------



## Carty

Not to far away though,  should be within a week or so  by looks of things..  good luck on girl stuff... hehe


----------



## JTDS2011

mine took 2 weeks to show on mine and one is still going into showing so 3 weeks for one plant, just be patient wait for white pistols and hairs coming through the top cola sites and the new growth areas


----------



## Tabby

Thanks so much guys. I will put picks up in a week and see what you guys think.


----------



## Tabby

JTDS2011 said:


> mine took 2 weeks to show on mine and one is still going into showing so 3 weeks for one plant, just be patient wait for white pistols and hairs coming through the top cola sites and the new growth areas


2 weeks from germination? Mine is almost 2 months old. Is something wrong with mine?


----------



## JTDS2011

2 weeks into flip or when time cuts back it will show, otherwise it looks good so far veg is just that veg state to grow male or female is wen it’s gets white pistols and hairs or male sacks and nuts and balls all over but like I said mine tooo two weeks to show after time change in light or season


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 274535​


Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Watch out for the Old men here LOL
They may be old but none of them are dead yet 
Nice to meet you
Plant looks fine, time will tell but my fingers are crossed rooting for a female.


----------



## Tabby

JTDS2011 said:


> 2 weeks into flip or when time cuts back it will show, otherwise it looks good so far veg is just that veg state to grow male or female is wen it’s gets white pistols and hairs or male sacks and nuts and balls all over but like I said mine tooo two weeks to show after time change in light or season


Ok so I have a good while to go. I’m in Toronto Ontario and I just read somewhere that you can tell with a male 3-4 weeks after germination and female sometimes take 4-8.Thanks so much for your reply


----------



## trillions of atoms

Welcome!   Lookin good!


----------



## Tabby

Here are my other babies


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

That thing is going to be at least twice as tall when it's done and three time wide.  I would recommend removing the bottom 50% of branches and leaves.  On the above 50%, you should carefully pull out all the nodes, up to the third node, and leave the fan leaves.  Although it might seem scary, your plant will be fine if you do it carefully.  Don't worry about the foliage you are removing.  It will triple in the weeks to come!  Do it right before sunset so your plant has all night to recover.
By removing all the sucker branches and nodes, you will redirect all of the plants energy to the top shoots.  You will have an even canopy with an equal number of colas and satellite nugs.
Carefully tie down remaining branches, and all of the nodes will begin to grow straight up, and you'll have a lot of even bud.


----------



## leafminer

That size, and outdoor, and not showing... I'd suspect that is a male. We should run a sweepstake. I'll give you 2:1 it's male.


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> That size, and outdoor, and not showing... I'd suspect that is a male. We should run a sweepstake. I'll give you 2:1 it's male.


Which one the tall one or the pinched one?


----------



## Tabby

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> That thing is going to be at least twice as tall when it's done and three time wide.  I would recommend removing the bottom 50% of branches and leaves.  On the above 50%, you should carefully pull out all the nodes, up to the third node, and leave the fan leaves.  Although it might seem scary, your plant will be fine if you do it carefully.  Don't worry about the foliage you are removing.  It will triple in the weeks to come!  Do it right before sunset so your plant has all night to recover.
> By removing all the sucker branches and nodes, you will redirect all of the plants energy to the top shoots.  You will have an even canopy with an equal number of colas and satellite nugs.
> Carefully tie down remaining branches, and all of the nodes will begin to grow straight up, and you'll have a lot of even bud.





Tropical Sativa Man said:


> That thing is going to be at least twice as tall when it's done and three time wide.  I would recommend removing the bottom 50% of branches and leaves.  On the above 50%, you should carefully pull out all the nodes, up to the third node, and leave the fan leaves.  Although it might seem scary, your plant will be fine if you do it carefully.  Don't worry about the foliage you are removing.  It will triple in the weeks to come!  Do it right before sunset so your plant has all night to recover.
> By removing all the sucker branches and nodes, you will redirect all of the plants energy to the top shoots.  You will have an even canopy with an equal number of colas and satellite nugs.
> Carefully tie down remaining branches, and all of the nodes will begin to grow straight up, and you'll have a lot of even bud.


Someone gave that one to me and it’s my first grow so I don’t know what I’m doing. I don’t know what you mean and that sounds very scary. Will it be fine if I leave it alone?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Tabby said:


> Someone gave that one to me and it’s my first grow so I don’t know what I’m doing. I don’t know what you mean and that sounds very scary. Will it be fine if I leave it alone?


Of course it will be fine.  With just a few simple techniques, you can turn 1-1/2 oz yield into maybe 1/4-lb yield.  I would recommend at least removing the leaves, nodes, and branches on the lower half of the plant.  This way, the plant doesn't waste energy on parts that don't give you anything.  By time your plant finishes blooming, it's going to be at least twice as tall.  All that foliage on the bottom of the plant is just going to suck out energy that could be spent increasing buds.  Here's a really good video from Kyle Kushman that talks about this and other super cropping processes to increase yield.
**


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Tabby said:


> Which one the tall one or the pinched one?


I would agree, but it looks to be Sativa dom, which means Sativas take long to show, and it could be that it was started late.  But I agree.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Tabby said:


> How many nodes do you think it should have before it shows?because mine has a lotView attachment 274483


Should show at the top nodes first, then on the lower ones later.  This one looks like female, but don't mark my work.  The other picture you showed, the one with 4 main branches looks like a male to me.  Of course, it's all conjecture at this point


----------



## trillions of atoms

Enjoyed the PM-   Good luck and lmk if you need any more help.


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> That size, and outdoor, and not showing... I'd suspect that is a male. We should run a sweepstake. I'll give you 2:1 it's male.


I read that males shows before females do. Is that not true?


----------



## Tabby

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> I would agree, but it looks to be Sativa dom, which means Sativas take long to show, and it could be that it was started late.  But I agree.


I didn’t start it till half way into May. About May 14th


----------



## Tabby

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Should show at the top nodes first, then on the lower ones later.  This one looks like female, but don't mark my work.  The other picture you showed, the one with 4 main branches looks like a male to me.  Of course, it's all conjecture at this point


I really hope not. I got this from someone who said it was a female for sure. Fingers crossed


----------



## Tabby

trillions of atoms said:


> Enjoyed the PM-   Good luck and lmk if you need any more help.


Thanks so much


----------



## WeedHopper

TOA good to see you helping Members.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Tabby said:


> I read that males shows before females do. Is that not true?


usually, all things being equal, yesl.  That has been my experience.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

Tabby said:


> I didn’t start it till half way into May. About May 14th


Give it 2 weeks or so.  Usually, mine started showing in mid-August, and I used to grow in the woods in Northeast Indiana.


----------



## leafminer

Tabby said:


> Which one the tall one or the pinched one?


Your first photos.


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> Your first photos.


Nooooooooooooo don’t say that.. All the photos at the beginning of my post are all of the same plant. Do you think it’s a hermie? I really hope not! I’ll post back in a week and see what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## Tabby

WeedHopper said:


> TOA good to see you helping Members.


What do you think about the sex. Any opinion would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## WeedHopper

I think sex is good but id rather go fishing or hunting.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good video, especially for  new growers.


----------



## Tabby

WeedHopper said:


> Good video, especially for  new growers.


Are you talking about the video tropical sativa man left?


----------



## Trfsrfr

Tabby said:


> Are you talking about the video tropical sativa man left?


I agree, I just watched the video, and I'm noob too, about 2 weeks behind you.
A good thread so far.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes i was talking about the Video above.


----------



## leafminer

Tabby said:


> Nooooooooooooo don’t say that.. All the photos at the beginning of my post are all of the same plant. Do you think it’s a hermie? I really hope not! I’ll post back in a week and see what you guys think. Thanks


I think it may be male because I can usually tell female plants much earlier than male.


----------



## Tabby

[


----------



## Tabby




----------



## Tabby

I found this online 








						How to Tell Sex of Cannabis Plants (with Pictures) | Grow Weed Easy
					

Learn how to find tiny pre-flowers at the base of each leaf to determine the sex of your plant in the vegetative stage (at only 3-6 weeks from germination)!




					www.growweedeasy.com
				



I took a pic of the one off this site and one close up of mine and they look the same to me so


----------



## bigsur51

your plants look healthy

what flavors are they?

and I agree with you , that looks like a pre flower female


----------



## Tabby

bigsur51 said:


> your plants look healthy
> 
> what flavors are they?
> 
> and I agree with you , that looks like a pre flower female


I’m not sure what flavour. I’m using seeds found in weed I’ve smoked. I only save seeds from weed that punched me in the face So if they are females I know they’ll be Dank I know that’s risky if I want female plants but it’s my first grow. Next year I’m gonna buy feminized seeds so there’s no guess work… And I feed them 20/20 and (Blackstrap Molasses) I also treat them with insecticidal soap spray because there outdoor. Thanks  I’ll post again once they show me what they’re work’n with


----------



## bigsur51

Tabby said:


> I’m not sure what flavour. I’m using seeds found in weed I’ve smoked. I only save seeds from weed that punched me in the face So if they are females I know they’ll be Dank I know that’s risky if I want female plants but it’s my first grow. Next year I’m gonna by feminized seeds so there’s no guess work… And I feed them 20/20 and (Blackstrap Molasses) I also treat them with insecticidal soap spray because there outdoor. Thanks  I’ll post again once they show me what they’re work’n with




good luck with your harvest and it sounds like you have a good handle on your garden

(I used to live in Scarborough off Ellesmere  Road and out in Pickering)


----------



## Tabby

Just some updated pictures of my babies Still not showing yet. I’m hoping that means there shy girlsJK


----------



## Tabby

Tabby said:


> Here are my other babiesView attachment 274555
> View attachment 274556


I’m almost for sure the two small ones are male. They grew very different from my other two. Sad because there Indica


----------



## WeedHopper

looking nice Ma'am.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Very Pretty like their Momma


----------



## WeedHopper

Stop flirting with Tabby. She don't like Dogs with ugly tongues.


----------



## Tabby

Hey guys do you agree the two small ones are male? Should I bag em and chuck em?


----------



## WeedHopper

No. I don't see balls on those two plants. They haven't sexed yet. Just because those two phenos are growing different doesn't mean they are going to be boys.
Let them go until you know for sure. Its easy to tell once the balls or pistols starts to show. And if they are boys then you can do whatever you wish with them. Besides if they are boys you will have time to remove them before they bust open.


----------



## bigsur51

will not hurt to let them grow if that fits your regimen just to make sure


----------



## Shiloh

Tabby said:


> Hi I’m not sure if it’s to early to tell but can anyone help me? Is it a girl????View attachment 274478
> View attachment 274479
> View attachment 274480
> View attachment 274481


----------



## Shiloh

@Tabby , I' m learning myself, but you definitely have a green thumb. Kudos from another woman grower.


----------



## leafminer

Tabby said:


> I’m almost for sure the two small ones are male. They grew very different from my other two. Sad because there Indica View attachment 274683


Internode separation does look large and they look healthy. I have had about a 60/40 male/fem ratio in my indicas this year.


----------



## leafminer

Tabby said:


> Hey guys do you agree the two small ones are male? Should I bag em and chuck em?


NO! Wait and see. We are past the solstice, the days are getting longer. They will hurry up.


----------



## Trfsrfr

leafminer said:


> We are past the solstice, the days are getting longer.


You sure about that?


----------



## leafminer

Yes it was June 20. The days are shortening and your plants will know. Sorry I meant the nights are getting longer.


----------



## Airbone

Yeah out here it’s July 24 it drops under 14 hrs of light. Definitely should see soon!


----------



## Tabby




----------



## Tabby

WeedHopper said:


> No. I don't see balls on those two plants. They haven't sexed yet. Just because those two phenos are growing different doesn't mean they are going to be boys.
> Let them go until you know for sure. Its easy to tell once the balls or pistols starts to show. And if they are boys then you can do whatever you wish with them. Besides if they are boys you will have time to remove them before they bust open.


Is it true that because they are tall and have Very thick stems already that there males? They have 5 sets of 5-7 fingers so far. The first pic is June 8th the 2nd was June 27th


----------



## trillions of atoms

No not necessarily but if they are tall and lanky usually they are males.


You’ll find out soon enough what they are, patience!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Or they were light staved while seedlings
Wait to see balls before killing anything


----------



## Tabby

Thanks guys


----------



## Shiloh

@Tabby --How are things growing today? Amazing experience, yes? I run my hands up my plants. The scent is intoxicating.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep she is wanting Roster.


----------



## Shiloh

WeedHopper said:


> Yep she is wanting Roster.



Oh, if she needs protection, I have her back.


----------



## Tabby

Shiloh said:


> @Tabby --How are things growing today? Amazing experience, yes? I run my hands up my plants. The scent is intoxicating.


Me as well. I love the smell And I’m obsessed with the experience. Everything is growing great. The weather over here has been **** though, raining a lot this week cloudy and overcast but other than that my plants are growing nicely  Do you have any pics of your babies? I would love to see here’s recent pics of mine☺


----------



## Tabby

WeedHopper said:


> Yep she is wanting Roster.


I’m lost.


----------



## pute

Good job.


----------



## Shiloh

So nice!


----------



## bigsur51

Purdy plants......


----------



## Tabby

Repotted my babies


----------



## WeedHopper

looking good my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## leafminer

Really healthy looking. Hybrids and a sativa?


----------



## Tabby

I woke up this morning and one of my small plants leaves started curling.Can anyone help me figure out what’s going on? All the other plants are great. same soil same day repotted same everything but this one looks unhappy. Please help


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I have seen plants do that when fed to much Nitrogen


----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have seen plants do that when fed to much Nitrogen


I haven’t feed it any nutrients for about a week and a half. Do you think it could be from repotting? Thanks for your help


----------



## leafminer

You're overthinking this. It's a weed. It wants to grow. Excessive attention harms rather than benefits.


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> You're overthinking this. It's a weed. It wants to grow. Excessive attention harms rather than benefits.


So just leave it alone for a few days? I’m such a freak and any little thing goes wrong I want to try to fix. I just read that if you catch problems early the better chance you have to fix it. Thanks for all your advice


----------



## pute

I agree it looks ok to me.


----------



## Tabby

Sorry guys I have another question. i repotted my plant 6 days ago and today it was drooping a little and in the evening when it usually sleeps it’s leaves are pointing to the sky. Is this a overwatering symptom? Thanks in advance


----------



## Patwi

Occam's *razor* = "the simplest explanation is usually the best one." 

You answer your own questions looking further than you need to.

Healthy looking plant by the way


----------



## pute

^^^^^^^yup


----------



## Tabby

patwi said:


> Occam's *razor* = "the simplest explanation is usually the best one."
> 
> You answer your own questions looking further than you need to.
> 
> Healthy looking plant by the way


So is the answer yes? I’m overwatering? I also read that the plant is just very happy.. There’s so many contradictory articles online I’m just looking for some clarity on the subject.  thanks


----------



## pute

It is fine.... continue doing what you are doing.


----------



## Tabby

pute said:


> It is fine.... continue don't what you so doing.


??? Don’t what you so doing


----------



## pute

Typo corrected ..... Auto correct and I don't see eye to eye.   Glad you got a good laugh.


----------



## Bubba

WeedHopper said:


> No. I don't see balls on those two plants. They haven't sexed yet. Just because those two phenos are growing different doesn't mean they are going to be boys.
> Let them go until you know for sure. Its easy to tell once the balls or pistols starts to show. And if they are boys then you can do whatever you wish with them. Besides if they are boys you will have time to remove them before they bust open.


That's right.  Sometimes the small stunted ones turn out really really interesting and strong.  Low yield, one of my favs was just like that.  Maybe 3/4 oz at most, but was the best of it. I would let it go until you see male parts at least myself

The top of the plants main stalk appears to be getting fatter towards the top, who knows but my males usually don't do that, tend to be shorter, not as thick stalked and smaller over all.  Only used fem'd seeds for some while now, so it's been a minute

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> So just leave it alone for a few days? I’m such a freak and any little thing goes wrong I want to try to fix. I just read that if you catch problems early the better chance you have to fix it. Thanks for all your advice


Right on both counts!

bubba


----------



## Bubba

Once it settles in that pot and roots start expanding into new soil, you should get a very nice growth burst as well.

Bubba


----------



## Tabby

Bubba said:


> That's right.  Sometimes the small stunted ones turn out really really interesting and strong.  Low yield, one of my favs was just like that.  Maybe 3/4 oz at most, but was the best of it. I would let it go until you see male parts at least myself
> 
> The top of the plants main stalk appears to be getting fatter towards the top, who knows but my males usually don't do that, tend to be shorter, not as thick stalked and smaller over all.  Only used fem'd seeds for some while now, so it's been a minute
> 
> Bubba


Mine are not stunted and they grew tall very fast and the stems are super thick.
I’ve heard that males are usually tall and skinny. But I guess I’ll find out soon enough


----------



## Bubba

I'm holding out for female.  I havent had many males, more recent use of feminized seeds.  When I have had them, the were never robust like the females....those look pretty robust, yes you will find out soon enough. 

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper

Sativa are tall and skinny and they are definitely not all males.


----------



## Tabby




----------



## Tabby

Is this a male pre flower?


----------



## leafminer

IMO yes. Still not definitive. Give it another week and you should know.


----------



## Airbone

Kinda looks ballish. But for sure give it another minute.


----------



## yooper420

Male plants.


----------



## Tabby

yooper420 said:


> Male plants. View attachment 276012
> View attachment 276013


So you don’t think it’s a male? Here’s a pic from today Thanks in advance


----------



## Airbone

Are you seeing any of this yet?


----------



## Tabby

Airbone said:


> Are you seeing any of this yet?
> View attachment 276046


Nope not yetBut  I’m  to the GODS


----------



## Airbone

Has to be very soon.
All of my outdoor girls have started to flower.

Good luck!


----------



## Tabby

Do you know if males or females flower first? I read online that males usually show first so maybe that’s a good sigh.


----------



## Tabby

Forget that last message. I went out and this is what I saw I think I have one female but let me know what you think please


----------



## ROSTERMAN

All different plants?


----------



## leafminer

I see one pic (copied) with what look like fem preflowers. The rest appear to be male.


----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> All different plants?


I fixed the pictures and yes 3 different plants. TIA


----------



## ROSTERMAN

If it is all the same plant hermie


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> I see one pic (copied) with what look like fem preflowers. The rest appear to be male.


I fixed the pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN

1st is a girl


----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> If it is all the same plant hermie


I fixed the pics it’s 3 different plants


----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> 1st is a girl


What about the second and I’m pretty sure the 3rd is a male


----------



## ROSTERMAN

hard to say, I would not call it just yet.


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> What about the second and I’m pretty sure the 3rd is a male


That last pic, you may want to watch them a minute. I had something just like those pointy little things. The tips were pointed, not the usual shape of balls. 

They were on a tiny stem, 1/32 to 1/16 inch. Soon, a pistol emerged. Never seen this before. Down on lower stems, some formed that were a little larger, pistols emerged.

Maybe this is a sativa trait? Hybrid plant.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> What about the second and I’m pretty sure the 3rd is a male


Don't count it out yet....see my other comment.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Agree^^^^^ I have seen things that look like male balls start and pistils pop a few days or so later


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Bubba

These calyx are all alone, and much bigger than normal. I fear I may have jumped gun....

I have a pretty good eye, pretty sure they were real balls. This young plant may have fooled this old man?  The ones left are not balls, I really believe the other was male....dam nice plant.

Bubba


----------



## Tabby

Bubba said:


> These calyx are all alone, and much bigger than normal. I fear I may have jumped gun....
> 
> I have a pretty good eye, pretty sure they were real balls. This young plant may have fooled this old man?  The ones left are not balls, I really believe the other was male....dam nice plant.
> 
> Bubba


Are you saying there male then? I don’t really under what your saying sorry.


----------



## Tabby

leafminer said:


> I see one pic (copied) with what look like fem preflowers. The rest appear to be male.


Have you ever seen multiple calyx bunched together? Or is that only on males?


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276152


The question is would there ever be multiple female calyx bunched together?


----------



## pute

Anticipation...,


----------



## leafminer

As long as they don't want to use the men's toilet I don't care.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Tabby said:


> The question is would there ever be multiple female calyx bunched together?


To be honest not that I have ever seen but you could be the 1st.


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> Are you saying there male then? I don’t really under what your saying sorry.


No, I thought it was, but pistols finally appeared. When plants begin to bud, usually I get the little poof of pistols on the top and develope from there.

This plant made single, individual caylx, by itself, on the end of a short stem. After a few days, pistols popped out.

I had already cut one, I was pretty sure it was hermy, but this made me wonder if I should have waited. (Wish I had taken a pic for reference.)

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> Is this a male pre flower?View attachment 275965
> View attachment 275966


That "pointy" looking thing is exactly like the one that popped pistols.....keep watching! 

Bubba


----------



## Tabby

Bubba said:


> That "pointy" looking thing is exactly like the one that popped pistols.....keep watching!
> 
> Bubba


In my pic the pointy things are the stipules. I’m asking about the round looking thing in the joint of the stem and the branch.


----------



## Bubba

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276152


For the first time ever, I've seen things that look like the "Male" pic.  The little stem gets slightly longer then one of two things happens: First The pointy end starts to slightly feather, then either a pistol pops out, or a small leaf set peels off and later a pistol pops out. I have never seen such silliness.  Maybe with all this cross breeding and feminizing these plants don't know what they are.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Bubba is a Meany LOL


----------



## Tabby

I only got one female out of four
At least I have one I guess. A tear fell as I pulled them. And the one female is so small because they were planted so late. Do you think she’ll grow much more. Do they grow during flowering?


----------



## WeedHopper

Female.


----------



## Tabby

WeedHopper said:


> Female.
> 
> View attachment 276346


???????


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Man that sucks sorry to hear, I have never gotten 3 males out of 4 
Do not go to Vegas.............


----------



## Airbone

Yes it will grow a lot during flower.
Depends on climate for harvest time though. Out here my outdoor will grow till at least mid October unless tricombs suggest cutting earlier. It stays over freezing until the end of October usually out here.

You are in Canada correct? 
I was looking at your light cycles out there and you are still getting a lot more sun than the states.


----------



## Tabby

Airbone said:


> Yes it will grow a lot during flower.
> Depends on climate for harvest time though. Out here my outdoor will grow till at least mid October unless tricombs suggest cutting earlier. It stays over freezing until the end of October usually out here.
> 
> You are in Canada correct?
> I was looking at your light cycles out there and you are still getting a lot more sun than the states.


Ya I’m still getting around 14 hours of light  here. I hope she grows otherwise I’m gonna get very little from her. It’s my first time growing and I’ve learned a lot for next seasonthanks to everyone on here. Thanks guys


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Airbone said:


> Yes it will grow a lot during flower.
> Depends on climate for harvest time though. Out here my outdoor will grow till at least mid October unless tricombs suggest cutting earlier. It stays over freezing until the end of October usually out here.
> 
> You are in Canada correct?
> I was looking at your light cycles out there and you are still getting a lot more sun than the states.


Are you seeing any flowers formed yet?


----------



## Tabby

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you seeing any flowers formed yet?


Pre flowers I think. Nothing in the new growth yet.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes. I see pistols.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Female.
> 
> View attachment 276346


Is she flowering yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Yep she is getting there I bet 2 more weeks and you with see buds forming


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> Ya I’m still getting around 14 hours of light  here. I hope she grows otherwise I’m gonna get very little from her. It’s my first time growing and I’ve learned a lot for next seasonthanks to everyone on here. Thanks guys


You might be surprised...I am. Always seems so sparse...then they magically fill in. Last couple of weeks the caylax all swell and colas really puff up.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

Tabby said:


> Pre flowers I think. Nothing in the new growth yet.View attachment 276368


Yes. I see a caylax with 2 pistols emerging.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you seeing any flowers formed yet?


Yes… all of the greenhouse has started.


----------

